# Mixing different synthetic oils?



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

Hey just wondering. I had switched to royal purple and I just wonder if I switch to another synthetic will the left over in the pan and on parts do any harm if say I went to mobile one or another synthetic ?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*no foul*



vwcrackerjack said:


> Hey just wondering. I had switched to royal purple and I just wonder if I switch to another synthetic will the left over in the pan and on parts do any harm if say I went to mobile one or another synthetic ?


you're engine will never know, however i would use a 502 or acea a3 oil for the most part. especially if you're under warranty.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Part of API compliance is compatibility w/other similar products. :thumbup:


----------

